# HP F4480 can't scan.



## LankyJon (Aug 19, 2008)

So, I have an HP 4480 that use to work fine. I tried hooking it up to another computer, but it wouldn't detect it properly. Now, it won't scan on the original computer. It says another computer on the network or program is using it. I tried disconnecting the computer from the network, no luck. I reinstalled the drivers. No luck. I closed every program I could. No luck. Any help? Thanks.


----------



## Romulo (Jul 24, 2010)

is it set back to default on original computer?


----------



## LankyJon (Aug 19, 2008)

Do you mean as the default printer? Yes, it is. But even so, that's not exactly the issue. It detects the right machine when trying to scan, it just says it's already in use.


----------



## bigAl66 (Jul 31, 2010)

i have a 4435 which refuses to scan. it has been detected, as i can see the settings for printing and copying, but no scanning is allowed.

OS windows 7 ultimate


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

@bigal66 - Start your own thread it is not nice to hijack someone elses.

Turn off printer
DIsconnect the USB cable
Uninstall driver and software
Restart computer

Go here for driver and software:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...en&cc=us&dlc=en&sw_lang=&product=3742086#N703

Download: HP Deskjet Full Feature Software and Drivers

Also: Software 1, Update 1

Turn on printer - do not connect USB cable
Install driver and software
Connect USB cable when told to by installation
After installation completes - RESTART computer


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Actually, if you go to the device manager, you can see there a unknown device that has a yellow exclamation mark under Other devices, if you dont see anything like that, click on View menu above the device manager, and choose show all hiden devices. That component with the yellow explamation point is your image device fucntion components, its used by your printer to scan. You need to right click and choose update driver, follow the wizard and always choose the option that you will be the one to select and locate the driver, Click on "have disk" option on the 3rd page of the wizard, then browse the location to your disc, and choose the file "autorun.inf" and choose continue. After it has been successfully updated, it will prompt you to restart the computer to complete the update. Restart your pc and try to scan.


----------

